
Tour of the Glashütte Watch Factory - fiaz
http://www.tp178.com/mh/go_trip/go_trip_1.html
======
johkra
I was there some 10 years ago and I didn't get quite the same treatment. ;-)
It was very interesting to see nonetheless.

btw: Should somebody feel like visiting Dresden until August, shoot me a
message, I might be able to give you a tour.

